# [H][EU-Khaz'goroth] Endzeit



## Jinthalor (28. März 2011)

*Endzeit(Khaz'goroth EU) sucht für den 25er !*

*Gesucht werden derzeit alle Spieler die ihre Klasse gut beherrschen. *


*Über uns: *

 Endzeit raidet seid Anfang von Wrath of the lich King erfolgreich den 25er Content. Durch eine gute Gemeinschaft und professionelles Raiden konnten wir uns sehr schnell als eine der TOP-Gilden auf Khaz´gorth behaupten. Wir haben während unserm bestehen stets auf ein gutes Gildenklima und freundlichen Umgang geachtet. Unser Schwerpunkt liegt auf dem 25er Raid.

*Derzeitiger Progress-Fortschritt:

*1/13 HC 25er*
* 

*Unsere Raidzeiten:

*Mittwoch: 19.00 - 23.00 Uhr
Donnerstag: 19.00 - 23.00 Uhr
Sonntag: 19.00 - 23.00 Uhr
Montag 19.00 - 23.00 Uhr



 Wir erwarten von Bewerbern, dass sie sich mit ihren Fähigkeiten in unserem Raid positiv einbringen ,die Fähigkeiten ihrer Klasse sinnvol nutzen und Raiderfahrung vorweisen können. Das beste aus eurem Charakter rauszuholen ist für euch selbstverständlich.
Wir setzen bei Bewerbern voraus das ihr im Cataylsm Content schon geraidet habt und eurer Gear einen Durchschnitt von 350 aufweist

*Hier sind einige Punkte die für uns wichtig sind:*

 - *Pünktlichkeit&Aktivität:*

 Eine 75%ige Raid Attendance (3/4 Tagen). Ihr seid pünktlich und zuverlässig und erscheint mit Flask und Buff-Food

 - 	*Gear:*

 Mindestens ein itemlvl Durchschnitt von 350+. Ihr seid auf dem aktuellen Stand was Theorycrafting, optimale Verzauberungen und Sockelungen angeht

 - *Soziale Voraussetzungen*

 Ihr solltet euch gut in die Gilde integrieren. Auch solltet ihr Kritik vertragen, verstehen und auch umsetzen können.

 - *Technik& sonstige Vorraussetzungen:*
*
*Ihr könnt mindestens die geistige Reife eines 18 Jährigen vorweisen. Ihr seid im Besitz eines funktionierenden Headsets. Eure Internetleitung ist stabil und World of Warcraft läuft flüssig



*Was solltest du mitbringen:*



 Wir suchen Spieler die in der Gilde geistige Reife und Geduld mitbringen. Auch solltet ihr fähig sein euch Vorzubereiten und zu lernen einen Fehler nicht zwei Mal zu machen. Desweiteren solltet ihr auch nicht nur zu den Raids online kommen sondern auch mit anderen Leuten zu kommunizieren und Spielspaß mit in die Gilde bringen.
*
 Du solltest dich auch für das Gildenleben im allgemeinen Interessieren(Inis, TeamSpeak).**


 Wenn du Interesse hast dann bewerb dich direkt online auf* http://endzeit.guildzilla.com/ *oder schreib Ingame einen der folgenden Personen an : Theeka, Schranzalot, Brecherbasti oder Jinthalor an *

*
*


----------

